# "The woodworkers guide to furniture design" Book



## pe2dave (4 Feb 2008)

Any opinions please?

I've been bought this book and would appreciate any view on it.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Feb 2008)

Not read it

However, i have never come across a woody book that did not have something useful or interesting in it

Without meaning to appear facetious, why not read it, form your own opinions and then review it on here? We could probably do with some book reviews


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Feb 2008)

It is a good book but I recommend you get a couple of others also, particularly "Illustrated Cabinetmaking " by Bill Hylton ISBN 0762101830. I find this invaluable.

Also useful is "Practical Design: Solutions and Strategies" ISBN 1561583448


----------



## Mr T (25 Feb 2008)

Designing Furniture by Seth Stem is good, but out of print. You can get it second hand on Amazon, but its not cheap.


----------

